# A Poodles Calling



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Hi yas-Iam from New-Zealand-Ive been looking for web.site-support like this-Iam shy till I get started-

Kind regards Poodles 

whos happy to be here


----------



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

Hi Poodles...welcome, im new here also


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

HI ya shamrose-Your in madchester I see- I lived in UK for 15 years-great music outta Manchester-is strnage being new at web.site again-the mental health one I was using shut down-so herre iam and happy to be here-


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

The National Organization of Drug-Induced Disorders (NODID) is a 501(c)(3) nonprofit organization with the primary goal of providing advocacy for individuals suffering from disorders caused from psychoactive substances.

Wow-Did a lotta ppls here start off by spinning out during drug use-?

Iam not sure Iam in the right place-but is good to wander about-thanks


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Community! is it-?

no moderaters checking psots not anzwered---new bee"s not welcomed-feels more like a closed shop-

wow I feel like i never came here-

hope you all find what your looking for-


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

opps thanks to Sham for her-his hellos-

Levi Ive inboxed you my addy

Iam not coming back here-nothing here for me-will head over for self-help at DBT site-Or DID site-

e-mail me some times if ya like

thanks for your words-xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

poodles said:


> Community! is it-?
> 
> no moderaters checking psots not anzwered---new bee"s not welcomed-feels more like a closed shop-
> 
> ...


Hey poodles,
Its a shame you see it that way.
I have always found this site to be more than welcoming, even when I was a newbie.
I do see it as a community, sure we disagree sometimes, but you will get that everywhere.
End of the day, I find this site to be helpful.

Greg


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got to agree with Greg. Sorry you didn't find what you were looking for Poodles.

Good luck. x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Take care now poodles.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

"A Poodles Calling" How could i not click on a thread with a title like that?


----------

